# Interesting Bandsaw table / fence system



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought this was a nice addition for our band saws. 
I hope you find it useful as well : )
Have a great weekend !


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gr8 link. thnx. Very simple. Much better than Powermatics fence. I have that same bandsaw


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for this post Len. The fence idea is simple but effective!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Great post.

Lee


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Pretty simple and clever idea.great post


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Kinda strange that my old ('50,s) Magna/ShopSmith BS has xy axis miter slots that allow me to use the same fence setup. It is ashame that the new saws don't have the same design. I just didn't have to add the ply table.
Bill


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Good post, I like this setup, now I just need a bandsaw, LOL.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Len,

Well that looked relatively straight forward, no frills, whistles or bells, but functional, that's the key.

Thanks for sharing. - Len


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Better than most factory fences for adjustability on the drift I like it.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

neat jig. thanks


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice video and a great fence that's relatively simple and straight-forward.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Going to have to throw that on my jig making list.
Thanks.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Great tips & tricks. 
Thanks Dusty56!


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

That could be very useful. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

One of the best tips I have ever seen for a bandsaw. Thank you for sharing it Dusty.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Neat way to make a fence with the use of the miter attachment!!


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

Great tip, looks very useful

fred


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting this very informative link.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

That was pretty great. Will definitely add that to my "to do" list within the next month. Thanks Dusty…..


----------

